# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حدود عورة الأمة

## أفقر الخلق إلى الله

إخواني بارك الله فيكم ما هي حدود عورة الإماء

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جمهور أهل العلم على أن عورة الأمة ما بين السرة والركبة، كعورة الرجل تمامًا، واستدلوا على ذلك بحديث عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «إِذَا زَوَّجَ أَحَدُكُمْ خَادِمَهُ - عَبْدَهُ، أَوْ أَجِيرَهُ - فَلَا يَنْظُرْ إِلَى مَا دُونَ السُّرَّةِ، وَفَوْقَ الرُّكْبَةِ([1])». 
وفي لفظ: «إِذَا زَوَّجَ أَحَدُكُمْ عَبْدَهُ أَمَتَهُ، فَلَا يَنْظُرْ إِلَى عَوْرَتِهَا([2])».
قالوا: في هذه الرواية جاء ذكر الأَمَة؛ والعورة المقصودة في هذه الرواية، هي ما صُرِّح ببيانه في الرواية الأولى؛ وهي ما بين السرة إلى الركبة([3]).
فتبيَّن من هذا أن عورة الأمة ما بين السرة إلى الركبة.
ولكن الصحيح أن عورة الأمة كعورة الحرة باستثناء الرأس والوجه.
وأما الاستدلال بالحديث المذكور، فقد أُجيبَ عليه بالأتي:
أولًا: أن الرواية التي فيها ذكر الأمة، لا تثبت؛ لأن فيها الوليد بن مسلم، وهو مدلس تدليس تسوية، وقد عنعن.
ثانيًا: أن هذه الرواية ليس فيها تحديد العورة.
ثالثًا: أن هناك رواية ثالثة، بلفظ: «وَإِذَا زَوَّجَ أَحَدُكُمْ عَبْدَهُ أَوْ أَمَتَهُ أَوْ أَجِيرَهُ فَلَا تَنْظُرُ الْأَمَةُ إِلَى شَيْءٍ مِنْ عَوْرَتِهِ؛ فَإِنَّ مَا تَحْتَ السُّرَّةِ إِلَى رُكْبَتِهِ مِنَ الْعَوْرَةِ([4])».
فبينت هذه الرواية أن المقصود تحديد عورة الرجل، وليس الأمة.
قال البيهقي رحمه الله: ((وَبَعْضُ طُرُقِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ يَنُصُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِهِ نُهِيُ الْأَمَةِ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى عَوْرَةِ السَّيِّدِ بَعْدَ مَا زُوِّجَتْ أَوْ نُهِيُ الْخَادِمِ مِنَ الْعَبْدِ أو الْأَجِيرِ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى عَوْرَةِ السَّيِّدِ بَعْدَ مَا بَلَغَا النِّكَاحَ؛ فَيَكُونُ الْخَبَرُ وَارِدًا فِي بَيَانِ مِقْدَارِ الْعَوْرَةِ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ لَا فِي بَيَانِ مِقْدَارِهَا مِنَ الْأَمَةِ([5])))اهـ.
وقال البيهقي – أيضًا – رحمه الله: ((فَأَمَّا حَدِيثُ عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ فَقَدِ اخْتُلِفَ فِي مَتْنِهِ؛ فَلَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُعْتَمَدَ عَلَيْهِ فِي عَوْرَةِ الْأَمَةِ، وَإِنْ كَانَ يَصْلُحُ الِاسْتِدْلَالُ بِهِ وَبِسَائِرِ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ مَعَهُ فِي عَوْرَةِ الرَّجُلِ، وَبِاللهِ التَّوْفِيقُ([6])))اهـ.
وقال الألباني رحمه الله: (("إذا زوج أحدكم عبده - أمته أو أجيره - فلا تنظر الأمة إلى شيء من عورته؛ فإن ما تحت السرة إلى الركبة من العورة". أخرجه الدارقطني وعنه البيهقي.
فهذه الرواية على خلاف الروايات السابقة فإنها صريحة في أن المنهي عنه النظرَ إنما هي الأمة، وأن ضمير "عورته" راجع إلى "أحدكم" والمقصود به السيد؛ وهذه الرواية أرجح عندي لسببين:
الأول: أنها أوضح في المعنى من الأولى؛ لأنها لا تحتمل إلا معنى واحدًا، بخلاف الأولى، فإنها تحتمل معنيين: أحدهما يتفق مع معنى هذه، والآخر يختلف عنه تمام الاختلاف، وهو الظاهر من المعنيين، وهو أن المنهي عن النظر إنما هو السيد، وأن ضمير "عورته" راجع إلى العبد أو الأجير أو الأمة؛ ولهذا استدل بعض العلماء بهذه الرواية على أن عورة الأمة كعورة الرجل ما بين السرة والركبة، قال: "ويريد به (يعني بقوله: عبده أو أجيره) الأمة، فإن العبد والأجير لا يختلف حاله بالتزويج وعدمه".
لكن المعنى الأول أرجح بدليل هذه الرواية التي لا تقبل غيره ويؤيده السبب الآتي وهو:
الآخر: أن الليث بن أبي سليم قد تابع سوارًا في روايته عن عمرو به، ولفظه: "إذا زوج أحدكم أمته أو عبده أو أجيره، فلا تنظر إلى عورته، والعورة ما بين السرة والركبة". أخرجه البيهقي (2/ 229) عن الخليل بن مرة عن الليث. وهذا السند إلى عمرو، وإن كان ضعيفًا، فإنه لا بأس به في الشواهد والمتابعات، وهذا صريح في المعنى الأول لا يحتمل غيره أيضًا، لكن رُوي الحديث بلفظ آخر، لا يحتمل إلا المعنى الآخر، وهو من طريق الوليد: حدثنا الأوزاعي عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده مرفوعا بلفظ: "إذا زوج أحدكم عبده أو أمته أو أجيره، فلا ينظرن إلى عورتها". كذا قال "عورتها". أخرجه البيهقي (2/ 226)، والوليد هو ابن مسلم وهو يدلس تدليس التسوية، وقد عنعن بين الأوزاعي وعمرو، ثم هو لو صح، فليس فيه تعيين العورة من الأمة([7])))اهـ.
فترجح أن هذا الحديث لا يصح الاستدلال به على تحديد عورة الأمة.
وأما أدلة أن رأس الأمة ووجهها ليس بعورة:
فالدليل الأول: عَنْ أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ عُمَرَ، ضَرَبَ أَمَةً لِآلِ أَنَسٍ رَآهَا مُتَقَنِّعَةً قَالَ: اكْشِفِي رَأْسَكِ، لَا تَشَبَّهِينَ بِالْحَرَائِرِ([8]).
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله: ((وَهَذَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ مَشْهُورًا بَيْنَ الصَّحَابَةِ لَا يُنْكَرُ، حَتَّى أَنْكَرَ عُمَرُ مُخَالَفَتَهُ([9])))اهـ.
الدليل الثاني: حديث أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: أَقَامَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَيْنَ خَيْبَرَ وَالمَدِينَةِ ثَلاَثًا يُبْنَى عَلَيْهِ بِصَفِيَّةَ بِنْتِ حُيَيٍّ، فَدَعَوْتُ المُسْلِمِينَ إِلَى وَلِيمَتِهِ، فَمَا كَانَ فِيهَا مِنْ خُبْزٍ وَلَا لَحْمٍ؛ أُمِرَ بِالأَنْطَاعِ، فَأَلْقَى فِيهَا مِنَ التَّمْرِ وَالأَقِطِ وَالسَّمْنِ، فَكَانَتْ وَلِيمَتَهُ. فَقَالَ المُسْلِمُونَ: إِحْدَى أُمَّهَاتِ المُؤْمِنِينَ، أَوْ مِمَّا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُهُ، فَقَالُوا: إِنْ حَجَبَهَا فَهِيَ مِنْ أُمَّهَاتِ المُؤْمِنِينَ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَحْجُبْهَا فَهِيَ مِمَّا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُهُ فَلَمَّا ارْتَحَلَ وَطَّى لَهَا خَلْفَهُ وَمَدَّ الحِجَابَ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ النَّاسِ([10]).
فدل هذا الحديث على أن الإماء كن لا يحتجبن.
الدليل الثالث: الإجماع: قال ابن المنذر رحمه الله: ((وأجمعوا على أن ليس على الأمة أن تغطي رأسها، وانفرد الحسن، فأوجب ذلك عليها([11])))اهـ.
وقال ابن قدامة رحمه الله: ((وَصَلَاةُ الْأَمَةِ مَكْشُوفَةَ الرَّأْسِ جَائِزَةٌ؛ هَذَا قَوْلُ عَامَّةِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ، لَا نَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا خَالَفَ فِي هَذَا إلَّا الْحَسَنَ؛ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ أَوْجَبَ عَلَيْهَا الْخِمَارَ إذَا تَزَوَّجَتْ، أَوْ اتَّخَذَهَا الرَّجُلُ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَاسْتَحَبَّ لَهَا عَطَاءٌ أَنْ تُقَنِّعَ إذَا صَلَّتْ([12])))اهـ.   [1])) أخرجه أبو داود (4141).

[2])) أخرجه أبو داود (4113)، وفيه الوليد بن مسلم، وهو مدلس تدليس تسوية، وقد عنعنه.

[3])) انظر: ((نيل الأوطار)) (2/ 80).

[4])) أخرجه البيهقي في ((الكبير)) (3234).

[5])) ((السنن الكبير)) (2/ 320).

[6])) السابق.

[7])) ((سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة)) (2/ 373).

[8])) أخرجه عبد الرزاق (5064)، وابن أبي شيبة (6236) (6239)، بسند صحيح.

[9])) ((المغني)) (1/ 433).

[10])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (5085)، ومسلم (1365).

[11])) ((الإجماع)) رقم (77).

[12])) ((المغني)) (1/ 432).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*تنبيه:*
إذا كان كشف الأمة لوجهها ورأسها سيؤدي إلى فتنة، وجب عليها سترهما سدًّا للذرائع، ودرءًا للمفاسد، وقد صرح بذلك ابن تيمية، وابن القيم، وابن عثيمين رحمهم الله جميعًا.

----------


## أفقر الخلق إلى الله

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم رحمه الله: ((وَأَمَّا تَحْرِيمُ النَّظَرِ إلَى الْعَجُوزِ الْحُرَّةِ الشَّوْهَاءِ الْقَبِيحَةِ وَإِبَاحَتُهُ إلَى الْأَمَةِ الْبَارِعَةِ الْجَمَالِ فَكَذِبٌ عَلَى الشَّارِعِ، فَأَيْنَ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ هَذَا وَأَبَاحَ هَذَا؟ وَاَللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ إنَّمَا قَالَ: {قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ} [النور: 30].
لَمْ يُطْلِقْ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ لِلْأَعْيُنِ النَّظَرَ إلَى الْإِمَاءِ الْبَارِعَاتِ الْجَمَالِ، وَإِذَا خَشِيَ الْفِتْنَةَ بِالنَّظَرِ إلَى الْأَمَةِ حَرُمَ عَلَيْهِ بِلَا رَيْبٍ، وَإِنَّمَا نَشَأَتْ الشُّبْهَةُ أَنَّ الشَّارِعَ شَرَعَ لِلْحَرَائِرِ أَنْ يَسْتُرْنَ وُجُوهَهُنَّ عَنْ الْأَجَانِبِ، وَأَمَّا الْإِمَاءُ فَلَمْ يُوجِبْ عَلَيْهِنَّ ذَلِكَ، لَكِنَّ هَذَا فِي إمَاءِ الِاسْتِخْدَامِ وَالِابْتِذَالِ  ، وَأَمَّا إمَاءُ التَّسَرِّي اللَّاتِي جَرَتْ الْعَادَةُ بِصَوْنِهِنَّ وَحَجْبِهِنَّ فَأَيْنَ أَبَاحَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْشِفْنَ وُجُوهَهُنَّ فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ وَالطُّرُقَاتِ وَمَجَامِعِ النَّاسِ وَأَذِنَ لِلرِّجَالِ فِي التَّمَتُّعِ بِالنَّظَرِ إلَيْهِنَّ؟ فَهَذَا غَلَطٌ مَحْضٌ عَلَى الشَّرِيعَةِ، وَأَكَّدَ هَذَا الْغَلَطَ أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْفُقَهَاءِ، سَمِعَ قَوْلَهُمْ: إنَّ الْحُرَّةَ كُلَّهَا عَوْرَةٌ إلَّا وَجْهَهَا وَكَفَّيْهَا، وَعَوْرَةُ الْأَمَةِ مَا لَا يَظْهَرُ غَالِبًا كَالْبَطْنِ وَالظَّهْرِ وَالسَّاقِ؛ فَظَنَّ أَنَّ مَا يَظْهَرُ غَالِبًا حُكْمُهُ حُكْمُ وَجْهِ الرَّجُلِ، وَهَذَا إنَّمَا هُوَ فِي الصَّلَاةِ لَا فِي النَّظَرِ، فَإِنَّ الْعَوْرَةَ عَوْرَتَانِ: عَوْرَةٌ فِي النَّظَرِ وَعَوْرَةٌ فِي الصَّلَاةِ، فَالْحُرَّةُ لَهَا أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ مَكْشُوفَةَ الْوَجْهِ وَالْكَفَّيْنِ، وَلَيْسَ لَهَا أَنْ تَخْرُجَ فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ وَمَجَامِعِ النَّاسِ كَذَلِكَ، وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ))اهـ.
((إعلام الموقعين)) (2/ 47).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

فقاعدة المفاسد والمصالح قاعدة جليلة من قواعد الشريعة الإسلامية

----------

